# Images not showing in any browser!



## steddyeddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:4-dontkno
Hi all
Hope I've posted in the correct forum.
Anyway. Have discovered a new habit my browsers now have (IE, Firefox and Opera) - they won't display any images from material I author and post on the web!
Being an amateur, I use Net Objects Fusion (which I have used since version 1.0 some 9 years ago - I'm happy, it does the job!). I have just this morning decided on a website refresh [www.maykitmarketing.com, please don't laugh at my amateur methods!], loaded the files to the server, and now can't see any of the pictures (including in-built banners and roll-over menu buttons) when I navigate to the url.
Has anyone come across this before? Might it be the permissions on the web server itself, as I can see images on other websites in general.
Thanks for the help
Ed


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Steddeddy, a very warm welcome to TSF :wave:

I can see the images in IE7. OK.

However, If I may comment - the images are very heavily compressed and showing 'jpg artifacts'. If your imaging software allows you to do so, increase the quality before you save.

No laughing at all - it is a nice clean design. I would however suggest that you make the 'under construction' notice smaller than any of the other text. Better still, remove it altogether.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

ditto, images working fine in both FF3 and IE7 ant the compression artifacts are noticable at normal zoom level aswell.


----------



## steddyeddy (Jan 24, 2008)

Many thanks for the welcome Donald and also for the hel. My big problem is that when I log onto the URL, I can't see the images in any of my browsers. I'm trying to get to the bottom of the problem as it seems to be a local one on my machine. However, with the website loaded on another URL I can see them OK! Very strange. Seems my local machine does not like www.maykitmarketing.com.
I use Outpost firewall aand it is set to safe for my URL
Regards
Ed the Steddyeddy
:wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Most puzzling - I can not think of what would cause that effect.....


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Alright in Safari and Firefox (Mac). I agree with DonaldG though, you need to save those buttons as .png or .gif. Other than that, your site looks great!


----------



## steddyeddy (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi all
Found out the problem was Outpost Firewall - it wouldn't let me see the images on my own website. Changed to Comodo and it solved the problem. Thanks anyway.
Regards
Steddyeddy


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Steddyeddy
That is great - glad you got it sorted. 

Also a big thanks for the feedback on the outcome. I truly wish others will give feedback too.

Cheers :wave:


----------

